# ,  / > Alinco >    Alinco DR-130

## 3

Alinco DR-130    
  .  
    ?

----------


## LML

"" (   )  *DR-130       
*     ,  2000  2100 . 
*    ?*

----------


## LML

> -


  ,   ( -55)   -SQL.

----------


## LML

> 


     ALINCO DR-130  5  -55.
      ( )  RX BUSY SQL   () 145 . 
   ( )       .

----------

